# Vegas Mid-Strip - Groceries & Adult Beverages



## normalrog (Jan 25, 2010)

Happy New Year, Tuggers!

March 2010 staying at Desert Rose TS off Harmon, tucked in behind Tropicana, no car.

Any affordable grocery stores, beer outlets, or liquor stores within a reasonable walk?

Thanks...

Roger


----------



## BevL (Jan 25, 2010)

I stand to be corrected but we've never found anything reasonably priced for booze or groceries anywhere close to the strip (walkable).

Does the resort have a shuttle for a grocery/booze run to a more reasonably priced store?  Might be worth checking out.


----------



## ricoba (Jan 25, 2010)

You can get grocery/liquor etc delivery from Vons (Safeway).

I have used them for home delivery more than once.  I am not 100% sure they will deliver to the resort, but my guess is they probably will.

Shop online and set up an order time.  It's very easy.


----------



## Karen G (Jan 26, 2010)

normalrog said:


> March 2010 staying at Desert Rose TS off Harmon, tucked in behind Tropicana, no car.


The Desert Rose is actually south of the Tropicana Hotel and Tropicana St. Rick's suggestion of getting groceries delivered to you from Von's/Safeway is a great idea.  Maybe set up your delivery for the second day of your stay when you know what room number you are in & check with the front desk about how they would handle such a delivery.

There is a Whole Foods Mkt. in Town Square, which is on Las Vegas Blvd. just 2.5 miles south of Desert Rose. If you wanted a respite from the craziness of the Strip, you might want to check out that shopping area as there are some great bars and restaurants, shops, movie theater, and a very pleasant place to walk around. A cab ride there shouldn't cost too much, and I think the Deuce bus probably stops there, too.


----------



## Elster (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't want to Hijack this thread but it's a similar question. We're first time in Vegas in April , at the HGVC @ the Flamingo and I was thinking the same thing...where to shop?
Is there any option locally that anyone is aware of near the Flamingo (we're without car)

Thanks


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Jan 27, 2010)

You should check to see if your resort offers a shuttle to the grocery store.

Summer Bay offers that service.


----------



## brigechols (Jan 27, 2010)

We took a taxi to Von's which also sells adult beverages.


----------



## Karen G (Jan 27, 2010)

Elster said:


> I don't want to Hijack this thread but it's a similar question. We're first time in Vegas in April , at the HGVC @ the Flamingo and I was thinking the same thing...where to shop?
> Is there any option locally that anyone is aware of near the Flamingo (we're without car)
> 
> Thanks


There's a Von's (Safeway) at 1131 E Tropicana Ave about 2.9 miles away.
There's an Albertson at 1300 E. Flamingo about 2.1 miles away. Taxis shouldn't be too expensive to that location, but a free shuttle with the resort would be even better. Call the resort and ask them.

Elster, I see that the resorts you own are out of the country, so in case you don't live in the U.S. I just called the HGVC @ Flamingo and asked them. They said they don't offer any transportation like that, so looks like a taxi is your best option.


----------



## Elster (Jan 27, 2010)

Karen, thanks so much...yes I am UK based - first time in Vegas


----------



## Karen G (Jan 27, 2010)

Elster said:


> Karen, thanks so much...yes I am UK based - first time in Vegas


Very cool!  Hope you have a wonderful trip & welcome to Las Vegas.


----------



## roadtriper (Jan 28, 2010)

*Adult Beverages*

Elster, basicaly right behind the Flamingo at the corner of Flamingo and Audrie is the Stage Door Deli. they have beer, wine, Liquor and some basic sundry and food items, inside the Mirical Mile Shops at the PLanet Holywood are a couple of ABC Stores that have the same, and there is a Liquor store on the strip in the Carnival Court shops in front of Harrah's.  all on the pricy side, but walkable.  as for the OP...   if I remember right there is/was a Liquor store inside the Tropicana, out towards the convention/meeting rooms???  but I bet the Desert Rose has a grocery shuttle, and that will be the best bang for your Buck     RT


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Jan 28, 2010)

Elster said:


> Karen, thanks so much...yes I am UK based - first time in Vegas



When you go to Von's, the first thing that you need to do is go to the customer service desk and sign up for their "Club Card."    

It's free, and you can save a good bit of $$.    The way it works, is that many grocery stores, including Von's, have lower prices and specials for folks with their shoppers club cards.  You simply scan the card, or give it to the cashier when you check out.

The lower prices and sales often apply to beer and liquor too  

We do that every place we travel.  

Have a great time in Vegas!!


----------



## Karen G (Jan 28, 2010)

Skinsfan1311 said:


> When you go to Von's, the first thing that you need to do is go to the customer service desk and sign up for their "Club Card."


Excellent advice--I totally forgot about the Club Card. I usually shop at Von's and it's automatic to whip out that card at checkout. You can also use a Safeway club card at Von's and probably a Von's card at Safeway in other places.


----------



## UWSurfer (Jan 28, 2010)

Karen G said:


> Excellent advice--I totally forgot about the Club Card. I usually shop at Von's and it's automatic to whip out that card at checkout. You can also use a Safeway club card at Von's and probably a Von's card at Safeway in other places.



In SoCal in the late 1980's, Safeway decided to leave the market and Von's, a longtime local chain, opted to take over most of Safeway's locations, purchasing their SoCal operations with a chunk of Von's stock.   Over the next 10 years Safeway continued to acquire Von's stock and took over Von's which also had a couple other local store names/brands.   Safeway kept the name but make no mistake about it, they are now operated by Safeway.

And yes, my Von's club card works just fine in the Safeways on Maui. <g>


----------



## happybaby (Jan 28, 2010)

Karen G said:


> There's a Von's (Safeway) at 1131 E Tropicana Ave about 2.9 miles away.
> There's an Albertson at 1300 E. Flamingo about 2.1 miles away. Taxis shouldn't be too expensive to that location, but a free shuttle with the resort would be even better. Call the resort and ask them.
> 
> Elster, I see that the resorts you own are out of the country, so in case you don't live in the U.S. I just called the HGVC @ Flamingo and asked them. They said they don't offer any transportation like that, so looks like a taxi is your best option.



Take bus 201 South to the Von's at 1131 E Tropicana Ave.   Not that far from you.
We will be in Vegas soon so I was also looking for various means of transportation when tired of walking the strip.   Google RTC in Vegas and you can get their routes and schedules.

Ask the front desk and they will be able to help you as to where to catch the bus etc.


----------



## ricoba (Jan 28, 2010)

UWSurfer said:


> In SoCal in the late 1980's, Safeway decided to leave the market and Von's, a longtime local chain, opted to take over most of Safeway's locations, purchasing their SoCal operations with a chunk of Von's stock.   Over the next 10 years Safeway continued to acquire Von's stock and took over Von's which also had a couple other local store names/brands.   Safeway kept the name but make no mistake about it, they are now operated by Safeway.
> 
> And yes, my Von's club card works just fine in the Safeways on Maui. <g>



This is why we get Lucerne branded products at Vons.


----------



## Elster (Jan 28, 2010)

thanks again for the replies, I just need to find the best restaurant that stays open past midnight now -  As we're getting wed....and won't be back to the Strip until after 10pm

Any recommendations for a small intimate gathering with nice food (steaks?) and a reasonably priced champagne list !!

)


----------



## randyz (Jan 28, 2010)

Elster said:


> thanks again for the replies, I just need to find the best restaurant that stays open past midnight now -  As we're getting wed....and won't be back to the Strip until after 10pm
> 
> Any recommendations for a small intimate gathering with nice food (steaks?) and a reasonably priced champagne list !!
> 
> )



We have eaten late at the Bahamas Breeze, I think they are open to midnite and later weekends. Located Paradise and Flamingo. Decent food and was quiter late at night when we were there.  There are other restaurants on Flamingo in the same region although I don't know who is open late.

Randy


----------



## Karen G (Jan 29, 2010)

Elster said:


> Any recommendations for a small intimate gathering with nice food (steaks?) and a reasonably priced champagne list !!


Gallagher's, located in the New York New York hotel/casino, is open until midnight on Friday and Saturday.  On the website that describes the restaurant you can access lots of other Las Vegas restaurants and there are reviews.


----------

